# Do you SJs tend to generalize ?



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

To_august said:


> I'm not prone to generalisations. *I'm better at noticing how situations, events and people are different, unique and what changes happen to them over time. *
> 
> There are obvious similarities between situations and events of course, but if anything, _*it is what sets them apart that I notice first, rather than how they are the same as something else*_.


Exactly! What I encounter that is "as expected" is largely ignored... doesn't even register. My "Si-alarm" is only activated when changes/differences are encountered.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

IF I SAY sjs tend to generalize, then i ll be generalizing all sjs which means that Sjs do generalizes!


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

johnson.han.3 said:


> IF I SAY sjs tend to generalize, then i ll be generalizing all sjs which means that Sjs do generalizes!


Which would mean that the OP is generalizing, aka either Ti, Se, Ni or Fe tends to generalize. My thoughts is that it's Fe and Te that generalizes, but in different catagories. Which in itself is a generalization.


----------



## Eikichi (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks again for your answers. I'm aware my question may seem stupid but how do you react when you are confronted to something that constantly changes ? Like someone that gets a different pair of glasses or changes the color of his lens everyday for example. Don't you feel troubled or something like that ?


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Eikichi said:


> Thanks again for your answers. I'm aware my question may seem stupid but how do you react when you are confronted to something that constantly changes ? Like someone that gets a different pair of glasses or changes the color of his lens everyday for example. Don't you feel troubled or something like that ?


Nope. Why would that be any different than someone changing their clothes every day? There are some things for which change IS the norm... and it would be more likely to stand out if it stopped changing.

As many of us have said or implied, Si is about having a "normalized" environment - *whatever* that may be - and noticing when it changes. When something changes the very first time we might notice, but if change is the norm for a particular item we can quite easily normalize to that condition and pay it absolutely no attention.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

yes all SJs generalize
lol


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

johnson.han.3 said:


> IF I SAY sjs tend to generalize, then i ll be generalizing all sjs which means that Sjs do generalizes!


LOL. You are a statistic of one. You generallizing wouldn't mean SJs on the whole generalize. XD


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Eikichi said:


> Thanks again for your answers. I'm aware my question may seem stupid but how do you react when you are confronted to something that constantly changes ? Like someone that gets a different pair of glasses or changes the color of his lens everyday for example. Don't you feel troubled or something like that ?


No.

Also, consider that change itself can also be a constant. Which can make it easier to identify as a pattern.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Pilot said:


> LOL. You are a statistic of one. You generallizing wouldn't mean SJs on the whole generalize. XD


yea but im really tall. that must count something xD


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Eikichi said:


> Thanks again for your answers. I'm aware my question may seem stupid but how do you react when you are confronted to something that constantly changes ? Like someone that gets a different pair of glasses or changes the color of his lens everyday for example. Don't you feel troubled or something like that ?


Doubt that I'd even notice such a thing as someone changing their glasses, lol. But if I did and glasses fit them, then... yay! They have cool interesting looks, that's good. I would just wonder why they choose glasses as their fetish and change them every single day.

Everything changes, states are dynamic and, at the same time, nothing truly changes at its core. This is kind of... given? obvious? Why then feel troubled by the change in and of itself? 

As long as my boss doesn't change _every single hour_ the course of the projects I'm handling or goals we want to achieve, or output preferences as we progress, it's all fine. If that would be the case, it would piss me off.


----------



## Proxybitch (Jul 28, 2015)

Err doesnt everyone? Seems like a natural thing for the brain to do. 

If you think you dont generalize youre lying to yourself.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Not generally...


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

niss said:


> Not generally...


I see what you did there...:ninja:


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Proxybitch said:


> Err doesnt everyone? Seems like a natural thing for the brain to do.
> 
> If you think you dont generalize youre lying to yourself.


Nobody has claimed that we NEVER do it. The OP asked if we _USUALLY_ do it... as in "more often than not". My response as an ISTJ (and in concurrence with other SJs, particularly other ISTJs) is that it is not the USUAL mode for us because our Si-dom brain's default mode of perceiving our environment is a differential mode... we primarily notice what's different rather than what's the same. That makes it difficult - not impossible - to generalize.


----------

